# Horse People . . .need your advice . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am thinking of giving out horseback riding lessons next summer . . . and boarding and excercising other peoples horses. . . what do you think I should include in terms and rights? :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to be extremely care when giving riding lessons. I was going to do that last summer, but with advice I got from others I chose not to. Some people brought up a good point of people/children that don't know anything about horses come out and if they got hurt AT ALL....as in a dumb fall or slipping out of the stirrup and getting bruised, even if it was their fault...they or their parents could sue you for all you have. They could easily turn it into a story that your horse bucked them off and is dangerous and blah blah blah.....Not to scare you or anything, just this is a good point someone brought up and made me change my mind about doing lessons. People these days seem to have an excuse to everything in order to get money so just make sure you have a GOOD contract that has been reviewed numerous times to make sure you covered everything. A good contract is key. Hope I didn't scare you...just want to save you from a potential risk. 

Not really sure what you could put in there, just make sure you take your time when going through it and not to leave anything out. You could try posting on Dreamhorse.com forum. There would be a lot of good advice on there for ya. Heck, i'm a member right now and could just copy and paste you topic here on there and then send you what they had in mind. Let me know. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the family's farm I ride at have an insurance on their farm for liability. She never made us sign a contract because we are friends and from what I know she doesnt ask it of anyone else either (I bring friends and she never asks them to sign anything). So you can do it that way or you can go all out and cover yourself with a 'contract' and know your back is covered. Either way it depends on the type of people you are going to be dealing with.

I was jsut thinking but I do remember her saying somethign about specific lessons for a mother and daughter and seh was going to charge them X dollars and I do think she was going ot have them sign something for that......but I am not privy to everything she does eventhough she is a good friend. 

I wouldnt take on more then a couple kids/people at a time. So being specific about who you are willing to teach and invest in would in be in order.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks that opened my eyes a bit wider, but I have til summer to consider doing it or no! Hey, KW, go ahead. . . I 'm on there too, btu I haven't figured everything out yet . . .I am also on here: http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Check with youre insurence conpany some require certain coverages for you having other people on your property. You will need to make up a contract saying you are not liable for anything that happens if someone is injured (release form) And no matter how goofy people say they look please please make them wear a helmet and proper riding shoes or boots. I know first hand what can happen without a helmet. 
I gave lessons on someones else property several years ago. I was covered under their insurence in case anything happened. 
beth


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

There is also a sign that is a law that states that you are not responsible for injuries and ride at your own risk-we have it posted at our stable-and the customer signs a paper stating that also - i gave riding lessons about 5 years ago on a dead-broke gelding-everything worked out fine-Its just that the boy I was teaching didn't want to listen to me and wanted to "learn faster" than I thought he should. Needless to say-his riding days ceased... the adults and timid people learn the best-they listen, but when you get someone to eager to go-thats where the problem starts.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright Talitha,,,put it on there. Here's a link. I'm not sure if the link will bring you right to it but it's titled "Giving Riding Lessons". http://forums.delphiforums.com/dreamhorse/messages


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I would most definitely get one of those signs HeathersBoers mentioned. It states that this is an equine facility and by a person being there, they realize it could be "dangerous" or however it words it. You need one of those signs for sure. My aunt runs a stable, trains horses, and gives lessons. She has many of those signs up everywhere and also a great contract.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> Alright Talitha,,,put it on there. Here's a link. I'm not sure if the link will bring you right to it but it's titled "Giving Riding Lessons". http://forums.delphiforums.com/dreamhorse/messages


thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow......everyone is right on the money .. :thumbup: ..very good advice given... 
no need for me to ad anything...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, Pam, everyone said very eyeopening things! Thanks to all! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck Talitha...I hope it works out well for you...


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any good attorney or even your insurance agent will tell you that those signs are good to have to try to make people think they are responsible, but legally (at least in our state) you are responsible regardless of any signs. The best advice is to just get insurance. You may be dealing with friends but when something as catastrophic as the death of their child or a broken neck occurs the friendship usually goes out the window.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

If I were you, I wouldn't. There is just so much that could go wrong, and you would need insurance. Also, if you start accepting money for lessons, you will not be able to compete at Amateur levels in shows. Would you students ride your mare? I certainly would not want beginners riding my horse, and derailing all that training.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Talitha....were you able to get to the comments on Dreamhorse?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't let that comment get you down Talitha, if it's your dream, then go for it! Everything takes hard work and determination.


----------

